# Corel Draw Dateien in Photoshop importieren ?



## Foxdie (1. Juni 2004)

Ist es möglich Corel Draw ( .drw ) Dateien, also Vektorgrafiken in Photoshop( Pixelgrafiken ) zu importieren. Gibt es da eventuell ein PS Plug-In ?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Also auf die Schnelle ist mir da keines bekannt, aber exportiere doch in Corel Draw die Datei in ein gängiges Photoshop-Format. Dann kannst Du diese dann auch in PS als Pixelbild öffnen.
Oder wolltest Du, das die Pfade mit übernommen werden? Dann empfehle ich Dir folgenden Thread:  http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials154617.html (vor allem Martins Post) in Verbindung mit http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials157787.html
Musst Du halt irgendwie in eine *.ai oder *.fh-Datei exportieren. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das Corel Draw unterstützt, aber probiers einfach mal aus.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## Foxdie (1. Juni 2004)

Danke für deinen Tip. 
Es geht darum ich hab kein Corel Draw sondern nur Micrografx Designer ( Schaltpläne Installationspläne etc. ) kann aber dort drw Dateien importieren/exportieren. Hab Corel Draw erwähnt da es bekannter ist. Gibt es nicht einfach ein kleines Plug-In, das mir erlaubt in PS drw Files importieren bzw. exportieren zu können ?


----------

